

AM Analytics, an incubated startup, seeks a lead developer / co-founder - alexjmann

AM Analytics (amanalytics.com) was recently admitted into the Berkeley Ventures (berkeleyventures.com) incubator program.  AM Analytics is seeking a talented web application developer / co-founder to lead the development of our social media and market intelligence dashboard.<p>About me:  I'm a recent college graduate and I moved from the east coast to the Bay Area to work on the venture full-time.  We have one adviser in the Bay Area, and two part-time employees on the east coast.  I am ideally looking for someone who lives in the Bay Area to work with me full-time in our Berkeley Ventures office.<p>Please see below for more details:<p>AM Analytics is a web startup committed to building the most comprehensive social media and market intelligence dashboard available. The AM Analytics team is a combination of individuals passionate about leveraging social media to help businesses make informed decisions. Our current team has backgrounds in internet technology, government security, financial analysis, market intelligence. Although our team's education and experience is diverse, our goal is to deliver a single, integrated social media analytics platform to our customers.<p>Responsibilities:<p>As the lead web application developer, you will own the application design, implementation, and maintenance of the AM Analytics platform.<p>Requirements:<p>1.  Experience with web scripting and application languages (Python, Ruby, etc)<p>2.  Experience working in an open source development environment (Linux, Apache, SVN)<p>3.  Experience with Model-View-Controller (MVC) web frameworks (Django, Ruby on Rails)<p>4.  Experience with REST(like) API's, XML parsing / handling, JSON, etc.<p>5.  Expertise in HTML/CSS, including familiarity with good 
information and aesthetic design principles.<p>6.  Experience with Flash / Action Script<p>Big Plus:<p>1.  Prior social media application development experience.<p>2.  Fun person to hang out with.<p>3.  Enjoy building an innovative web application that makes customers happy.<p>Interested? Please email alex@amanalytics.com for details.
======
ujjwalg
Hey Alex, congratulations for getting admitted into Berkeley Ventures. AM
analytics is very cool/useful concept. I would be more than willing to try/pay
for the product when you alpha/beta launch.

